# Please post pics of your roach setups !



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/208623-whats-best-way-breed-roaches-2.html


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine are in a storage tub i bought from asda. I have some mesh netting over the top, a heat mat under the tub which covers about 1 third of the bottom, and the tub itself is on a polystyrine tray. Inside is the same as lygo really. Couple of bits of egg crate and two small dishes, one for crushed up cat food one for fresh veg which i give daily. I'd put up pics but a) i'm lazy and b) it's not that exciting lol


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use 33ltr RUB's, the Dubias are on an un-stated heat mat and the Blaberus sp. share a heaty mat with my royal.

Firstly my Dubia colony - looking a bit thin on the ground coz ive been dipping into them but theres about 50 odd babies in there

















Next my Blaberus sp. - Ive only just set these up so only had a few babies so far


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

once i get the livefoods rack built after xmas i can set up a few more colonies so i can cycle them for feeding


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> I use 33ltr RUB's, the Dubias are on an un-stated heat mat and the Blaberus sp. share a heaty mat with my royal.
> 
> Firstly my Dubia colony - looking a bit thin on the ground coz ive been dipping into them but theres about 50 odd babies in there
> 
> ...


 
Are the blaberus much bigger than the dubia? Im thinking about a larger roach feeder for my frogs.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

what roaches would be best for bosc monitor


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

The Blabs are a bit bigger than the Dubias, I have got a pic sum where. The adult Blabs are a bit too big for my BD (feed him the nymphs), whereas he will eat the adult Dubias


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Blaberus sp. on LEFT ---------------Dubia on RIGHT

Both are adults


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

RoyalPython89 said:


> what roaches would be best for bosc monitor


when i had my pair i had a huge colony of giant madagascan hissing cockroaches and my boscs loved them.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> when i had my pair i had a huge colony of giant madagascan hissing cockroaches and my boscs loved them.


Ive heard of giant madagascan hissing cockroaches being used for bigger lizards too. And ive read that they are a lot more expensive than other feeder roaches and have a harder outer shell - not that it wud probably bother a bosc or similar


----------

